# Dermalogica.



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 7, 2006)

What do you all think of this line?

What are you favourite products and which one have you tried and disliked.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

I love dermalogica!
I use the active moist moisturizer (for normal/dry skin)
I use the daily scrub but only a couple of times a week
I just bought the overnight serum, I will let you know how that goes.
But its really gentle, I used to use clinique because I thought I had oily skin because my skin gets shiny but come to find out I actually my skin is on the dry side. I was stripping my skin with products for oily skin.

This line helped me out alot, it may not be strong enough for some people but it works perfectly for me.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 8, 2006)

dermalogica is my all time favorite skincare line! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  heh, i'm an esthetician and i used this stuff in school and on myself. i recomment it to everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have combination skin; oily/environmentally sensitized.

i treat the oily part at home everyday with:

precleanse
dermal clay cleanser
microfoliant
skin refining mask (once a week)
multi-active toner
oil control lotion

when i get facials i treat the sensitized part and i insist on:

precleanse
ultra-calming cleanser
enzyme peel
calming botanical mixture
pressure point massage
environmental control serum
oatmeal mask with steam
gentle booster
soothing toner
barrier repair moisturizer

i also use their sun protection line and body wash.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 8, 2006)

enzyme peel
calming botanical mixture
environmental control serum
oatmeal mask with steam

I can't find those on the Dermalogica site are they new or something.
What is the enzyme peel?


----------



## jess (Aug 8, 2006)

I use Dermalogica as well

I use active moisturiser, special cleansing gel, multi active toner, skin prep scrub - twice per week and I also use their intensive moisture mask once per week (esp now in winter my face feels so scaly like it is about to fall off)!, their intensive eye repair and  full spectrum block daily in the summer months. My husband uses the bar and also their shaving oil as well as the special cleansing gel as well - we use the brush they have with this and i love how clean it makes my skin feel!

Umm their body products are great as well - I also use - mineral salts and body spa wash and their oil - which are great for massages!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 8, 2006)

the enzyme peel is just a slightly shorter way of saying gentle cream exfoliant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enzymes from papaya and pineapple have been freeze-dried and are used in a mask type exfoliant. enzyme peels are excellent for sensitive skin because the enzymes only eat away at the dead cells and prety much stop working after they are done eating everything. 


 the other three products are professional only products. you'd have to be an esthetician or dermatologist to have acess to them. you could always get a facial and have those products used on you if they were suitable for your skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_enzyme peel
calming botanical mixture
environmental control serum
oatmeal mask with steam

I can't find those on the Dermalogica site are they new or something.
What is the enzyme peel?_


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dermalogica was the line we used at college, personally for me, I can't use the stuff, I react to almost everything, but I have seen some amazing results on other people. 

I do however, love their barrier repair moisturiser


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

I just used the medicated cleansing gel (the overnight product) it worked sooo well, after only one application my skin is smoother and my pores are smaller, Its supposed to slough off dead skin etc, I think it did just that my skin looks brighter (to me anwyays) I love the stuff.
But I guess it depends on each person people either really love it, or cant use it.


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 9, 2006)

I love Dermalogica. I use the daily microfoliant and it is my favorite scrub ever. I used to use their cleansers and moisturizers but found that Cetaphil is just as good but cheaper.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 20, 2006)

I love it!!! I just started school a week ago to be an Esthetician and this is what we use and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 30, 2006)

ive just ordered the microfoliant.

my skin needs the dead skin removing regularly because i have keratosis pilaris, which is a blockage of the hair follicles so my skin feels a little bumpy to the touch. its not so bad on my face now im older and gets better when i go in the sun, so hopefully this should get rid of the remnants of it


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2006)

I love Dermalogica, even if it so hideously expensive here.

The only thing I haven't been happy with was the multivitamin power recovery masque. It disagrees with my skin something terrible, but that's more the fault of the beauty therapist who suggested it rather than the product.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Sep 2, 2006)

well, ive had my daily microfoliant for 2 days and ive already noticed an improvement of my skin's condition! i also got a free sample of their anti-bac wash and i had a few red marks from previous spots- they have pretty much gone, my skin feels sofer and it looks brighter and healthier.

next month when i get paid im going to my local beauty therapist to have the dermalogica face mapping and facial


----------



## pr1nces583 (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I love Dermalogica, even if it so hideously expensive here.

The only thing I haven't been happy with was the multivitamin power recovery masque. It disagrees with my skin something terrible, but that's more the fault of the beauty therapist who suggested it rather than the product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i got mine from www.lookfantastic.com, a bit cheaper than the salon prices. plus you can things like kerastase products much cheaper too.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 11, 2006)

I used the hand cream before and it was excellent. Now I just started using the night bright skin bright skin brightner which I can't give a review on since it takes a while to see results.  I heard their body products are areally good and I am dying to try their body exfoilater, but it cost so damn much money!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2006)

The body exfoliator is average not very scrubby.


----------



## MissLorsie (Sep 13, 2006)

i love dermalogica and its basically the only products that agree with my skin

im pretty dehydrated so i use

Special cleansing gel
Multi active toner
Skin prep scrub
Skin Smoothing cream
Skin hydrating booster
Skin hydrating masque..

ahhh these products are fantastic! i love love love them and get them off fountaincosmetics.com.au


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 3, 2007)

Recently converted to using dermalogica and so far ive been very impressed!

am currently using:

Precleanse
Daily MicroFoliant
Smoothing cream (amazing for dry skin) 
Gentle Cream Exfoliant


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the only skin care products that I use.  I have tried others and always go back to Dermalogica.  I use:

Precleanse
Essential Cleanser
Daily Microfoliant
Skin Smoothing Cream
Day Brite
Night Brite
Intensive Eye Repair
Multi Vitiman Power Concentrate
Skin Renewal Booster
Ultra Sensitive Faceblock


----------



## Violet* (Nov 4, 2007)

I used to use Dermalogica products a while ago, and I was always complimented on my skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I stopped because I suddenly started to get acne that I didn't previously have (not caused by the dermalogica products though), and had to use prescribed stuff by my derm. I guess i'll go back to Dermalogica now


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 4, 2007)

ive always wanted to try dermalogica but its quite expensive for a 17 yr old lol... is it any good for sensitive/oily/acne prone skin? 
and what products do you reccomend for that skin type? thanks so much to anyone that can answer ! x


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 4, 2007)

I love Dermalogica stuff we used it college, my fave 3 items would be the Daily Microfoliant, Special Cleansing Gel and the Eye Make-Up Remover.

Glam8 it is expensive, I'm the same age as you and I would splash out on it but I don't use their stuff because I like fancy packaging etc, but I would say if it works for it's a good investment because the stuff lasts AGES. You can buy a starter kit with products for your skin type though.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 4, 2007)

thnx MsCocoa! yeh i was thinking of getting the oily starter kit which is very cheap. thanks


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 7, 2007)

i wish id started using it a whole lot earlier


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 12, 2007)

Is it impossible for regular consumers to purchase the facial products that the estheticians use?


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Look at www.whatgreatskin.com

They have really good prices on Dermalogica products.  There are some products that are only sold to spas and not customers.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Nov 24, 2007)

Daily Microfoliant is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 24, 2007)

i've only used the anti-bacterial wash and the tinted moisturizer...both are really nice though.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Daily Microfoliant is AMAZING!!!!_

 
i know, its help completely fade my acne scars to almost nothing. im so pleased with it


----------



## pr1nces583 (Dec 2, 2007)

I use
precleanse
special cleansing gel
daily microfoliant
active moist
barrier repair
multi active toner
skin prep scrub (twice weekly)
skin hydrating masque (twice weekly)
gentle cream exfoliant (now and then)
daily resurfacer (every night before bed)

i love dermalogica so much! i wish id found out about it years ago, and the face mapping at dermalogica salons is fantastic. ive reviewed a few dermalogica products in the skincare review section but they havent been approved by mods yet so hopefully up soon. 

if you live in the uk, id recommend www.beautyflash.co.uk this is the cheapest place ive found to purchase dermalogica, they are also generous with samples and you can choose which you want. 

hope this post is helpful, if you want to ask about any of the products (ive tried most of them!) then feel free
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. i dont work for dermalogica or anything i just love it! equally as much as i love mac!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

woohoo i just got my Precleanse in the post yesterday morning and i tried it today and its soo nice, i already notice a little change in my skin: its more brighter and looks cleaner.  Im deffo gonna fork out more money for more of their products.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried their Sheer Tint Moisture?


----------



## leelee. (Mar 20, 2009)

I think Dermalogica just came out with a skincare line for teens called "Clean Start" and I really want to try it out! I've heard lots of great reviews about Dermalogica, so I'm hoping that Clean Start will be just as good.


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leelee.* 

 
_I think Dermalogica just came out with a skincare line for teens called "Clean Start" and I really want to try it out! I've heard lots of great reviews about Dermalogica, so I'm hoping that Clean Start will be just as good._

 
I can't wait either, but i highly doubt it will not be good as Dermalogica always succeeds.


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

Dermalogica is def one of my fave skincare lines and I'm certified with the line as well:

We carry Dermalogica at Ulta and it is what we use for facials in the salon.


Here's a few products I reccommend:


Special Cleansing Gel 32 for the 8.4 oz and 46 for the 16.9 oz- Keeps my skin very clean and non-drying feeling after washed. It get everything off an my skin somehow stays clear even if this isnt meant to kill acne..i just love it! Any skin type can use it.

Precleanse 42.00 - I use this for the night time to get my makeup off. This is the first step to the double cleansing process. This is made out of tons of botanical oils, yet it doesn't break you out! I love the botanical smell. You apply this on a dry face and massage it in concentrating on the congested areas (more around the nose and forehead and chin and anywhere you have acne or clogged pores) and you then add a little water to your face to create a milky lather, it doesn't foam up just makes it easier to massage in. The you rinse off and use whatever cleanser, i use Special Cleansing Gel. This stuff is amazing..

Total Eye Care 43.00 i believe?- A day eye cream that's got SPF 15 and a peach tint to brighten dark circles. It's nice and hydrating and has vitamins a, c, and e. 

Daily Microfoliant 50.00 - This stuff is one of Dermalogica's best sellers and I understand why. It's a rice-based finely milled powder that you mix with a few drops of water to create a lather. It can be used daily, but i use it about 3-4 times a wk by choice. If you use it daily it really brightens your skin. It's meant to brighten hyperpigmentation. It has colloidal oatmeal to calm and sooth any irritation. It's very smooth and doesn't have that bead feeling. It smells good, to me like fruit loops. It exfoliates the dead skin revealing radiance. 

Get face mapped at Ulta personally by a professional or you can do a brief one at Dermalogica.com

There are so much more!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm an esthetician and recommend Dermalogica!! It's awesome!! Their new age smart thermafoliant is SO amazing!! Definitely try it, even if you aren't aging.  Also, special cleansing gel is great for normal/ dry or combination skin!! And Skin Smoothing cream is GREAT, especially for normal-dry skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mslips (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea Ulta's having friends n family next wk and im planning on dishing out on some more dermalogica! the thermafoliant was def on my list...amazing mask that warms up and leaves your skin soo smooth afterwards.


----------



## ELI Products (Oct 22, 2013)

Love dermalogica so much, their products are such high quality and the training you receive with the products is second to none. :encore:


----------

